# Where can you get abrasives for these?



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Just bought one of these. It's like a Fein Multimaster. Anybody know where you can get a better price and selection on abrasives for these.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I have never seen those in use. How the heck do they work?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

BB,

isn't just about everyone making these things? I know both Black & Decker and Dremel make their versions. If they are all the same config for the fittings, you should be able to find better pricing.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I saw a thread on another forum, I think that Sears now was making them and that you could use Sears's accesories for the fein and it was a lot cheaper. 
Not really appropriate for me to link it but you are a member there and the thread title is *cheap Multimaster blades *


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

nEighter said:


> I have never seen those in use. How the heck do they work?


If you have ever had a cast cut off, it is like that. If you have seen the Fein Multimaster comercial it is basically the same tool.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I saw a thread on another forum, I think that Sears now was making them and that you could use Sears's accesories for the fein and it was a lot cheaper.
> Not really appropriate for me to link it but you are a member there and the thread title is *cheap Multimaster blades *


Went there already. But could not find sandpaper. Home Depot actually has some of the blades now at 9-12 dollars. (but not the selection that the website had)


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> If you have ever had a cast cut off, it is like that. If you have seen the Fein Multimaster comercial it is basically the same tool.


 
Not sure about that. None of them compare to a Fein IMO. The Dremel is a piece of crap. 

I usually find that with specialty tools if you get a cheaper abrasive you get a poor quality product. Spend a few extra bucks and get the better blades or abrasives. They usually last longer.


----------

